# Getting up for beginners



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I went snowboarding for the first time last weekend and I spent about four hours just trying to get up from my snowboard. I mostly fell heel-side but when I tried to get up I almost always just fell right back down. Are there any other ways to get up that I should try? 
If anyone could give me any recommendations I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't worry. I won't make a sexual comment regarding the title.


----------

